# is rub on wax as good normal wax



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Rub on wax will never be as good as hot wax. Using rub on wax is only a good idea between hot waxes for a quick fix if you will. Go to your local sporting goods stores and they should have them.


----------



## gallagher83 (Jan 8, 2010)

alright ty ill check it out


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

gallagher83 said:


> i was just wondering if rub on wax is as good normal wax and what r so good places to buy wax besides the internet


It's actually better than normal wax. Just use an oxyacetylene torch to open up those pores and let the wax settle in.


----------



## gallagher83 (Jan 8, 2010)

ok but i think ill stick to the normal wax


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2010)

MunkySpunk said:


> Just use an oxyacetylene torch to open up those pores and let the wax settle in.


And the torch also works wonders for firing up the ol' one hitter.

Good luck.


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

Heres all the info you need here. Lots of reading but the info is GOLD!!!
http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/7010-guides-waxing-tuning-board-repair.html


----------

